# Release training



## Bernt Lundby (Mar 27, 2009)

Deleted at OP's request.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes go backwards now....dogs are like balloons squeeze on one side the other side will burst...
I thought i would never say this to anothert person (SLOW DOWN) because that is all i have ever heard...
Look its your dog you can do whatever you like..If it were mine which it is not i would build her up again for a week or so no ob in protection and let her learn how to bite a static helper if she can do that then she is even stronger...Go back and do the ob for bites one exercise at a time until she has it perfect . like the out, do not move on until that is correct then so for and so on..I beleive that compulsion blds drive. CORRECT THEM HARD, GET WHAT YOU WANT, THEN RELEASE. QUICK HARD AND SWEET. THEY LEARN FAST.\\/


----------



## Bernt Lundby (Mar 27, 2009)

Will see what her bite looks like today. What I mean by static helper is (standing still). She is used to the decoy "feeling" her in the bite, moving backwards with her when she pushes and resisting when she pulls. She still pulls a little once in a while, but for the most part pushes in. She needs no agitation. Still focused on the decoy when equipment is off.

Would one option of making releasing easier (and with less conflict) be to let the helper play with her using a bitepillow (and not arm/legsleeve), whistle her back to me and give her an identical bite-reward. Making this fluid/automatic before going back to biting the decoy (which she very much prefers)? She is a young dog and I prefer not to add a lot of handler pressure (corrections) training the release as I fear this will make her bite less calm.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I did it like this. The whistlel is only fun fun fun.
First a partner holds her by the Collar. You are holding a tugg and makes her go a bitt banans over the tug. Blow the whistle and you partner releses her. Smack lots and lots of fun. 
Do it like this for a cupple of times. Then when you feel she knows the whistle let her roam around a bitt, Blow the whistle and the same thing, A tugg in your hand and just aloot of fun fun fun.

Then you move on to a decoy. Lett him work her abitt, Stand close to her, Less than a Meter, Present your tugg toy and blow the whistle. It shuld be so close so than when she releses and turns outways she will run right into the tugg. So stand on the outside of the leg she is holding.

After that make the distans a bitt longer, And work it that way.
I do it this way. Shes also 10 month. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njgLKv5JIK0 

Maby you already tryed this?


----------



## Bernt Lundby (Mar 27, 2009)

Deleted at OP's request.


----------



## Bernt Lundby (Mar 27, 2009)

No problems in bitework now. She doesn't learn fast from corrections, stupid, hard or high drive...who knows, but she is slowly understanding that the smart thing to do is release, come to me and get a play at the sound of the whistle. We are not yet at the point where she has forgotten the decoy...guess im not all that fun, but at least there is progress. It probably helps a bit that I have stopped making her heel, down etc before the attacks. We make it simpler for her so the only correction she will get is if she doesn't release...less chaos. This 65 pound bitch at 10 months is going to be fast too  Now it is off to bed with nice big bruises on my triceps after decoying!


----------

